# Laser Vortex



## Beforedawn (May 29, 2009)

I just recently purchased a laser vortex machine but I actually have no idea how to set it up: like where to line it up near the fog machine to get the desired effect. Can anyone assist? I really want to try it out soon. Thanks:jol:


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

all you need to do is have the laser go through the fog, put the fog machine on the floor and the laser vortex above it. Be careful don't look directly at the laser also if you do this inside it may set off you smoke alarm


----------



## Beforedawn (May 29, 2009)

Thanks, I am going to try it out this weekend. Cheers!


----------

